

So Pitted – Wingsuit Terrain Flying – Brendan Weinstein - brendanw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB5VVGmruaI

======
api
Holy wow that is both awesome and dangerous as hell. If you hit something,
it's going to basically shoot your spine out through your tailbone.

~~~
brendanw
The suits can fly flat and up fairly easily when in a dive, so the risk factor
of hitting something is not super high.

The biggest risk factor is the exit. If you slip or have the wrong initial
angle of attack, you will start flying at a lower altitude. On some exits,
there is no room for that and on others it just means you have to abandon your
initial plans. After the exit though, it's all super relaxed and fun,
especially with the trees. Some of the trees have thin branches at the top
that you can brush against without hurting yourself :)

We practice the exits a lot and measure our start arcs with GPS devices on
forgiving objects. Based on the GPS tracks from forgiving objects and the
consistency of our start arcs, we move to progressively more challenging
exits. The same strategy applies for proximity lines.

